# Sizing of C50 versus C59



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone know if fit of a specific frame size has changed, _i.e._ if I had a 61 cm 2004 C50 would the 2012 C59 in 61 cm still be the correct size? Strange question, the geometry of the 2004 C50 I had and the new C59 is different. I had a 61 cm C50 (perfect fit) which had I think a 58.2 cm TT with a 73 deg STA, the 61 cm C59 has a 58.6 cm TT and 72.75 STA, I think reach would be about the same between the two, maybe a couple of mm different? It seems there are a lot of Colnago addicts on the board who have probably got a C50 and C59, did you just buy the same size frame?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

idris icabod said:


> Does anyone know if fit of a specific frame size has changed, _i.e._ if I had a 61 cm 2004 C50 would the 2012 C59 in 61 cm still be the correct size? Strange question, the geometry of the 2004 C50 I had and the new C59 is different. I had a 61 cm C50 (perfect fit) which had I think a 58.2 cm TT with a 73 deg STA, the 61 cm C59 has a 58.6 cm TT and 72.75 STA, I think reach would be about the same between the two, maybe a couple of mm different? It seems there are a lot of Colnago addicts on the board who have probably got a C50 and C59, did you just buy the same size frame?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


Not really a strange question. Yes as you indicated, Colnago did change the frame geometry dimensions very slightly from the C50 to C59 models. I do have both these frames and I did buy the same Colnago size on both of them (for me in Colnago I use what they call a 58cm which on the C50 had a 56.3cm top tube and the C59 has a 56.5cm top tube.)

I cant tell you to do the same that has to be your decision. The C59 chart shows that the 61cm frame has 58.6cm TT the size 60cm has a 58.0cm TT
Your C50 has a 58.2cm TT. Marginal differences, only a couple of mm either way. Perhaps you could move to a 60cm C59 frame. depends on how you want your overall position on the bike. Look at the headtube HT heights as well: your 61cm C50 HT=18.3cm 61cm C59 HT= 19.5cm 60cm C59 HT= 18.5cm 
Pointers kinda lean to a 60cm C59 for you. (to maintain your current position as close as possible... but there's always other considerations

Perhaps if you put a photo of your C50 that shows your overall current position/setup it would be helpful.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

idris icabod said:


> Does anyone know if fit of a specific frame size has changed, _i.e._ if I had a 61 cm 2004 C50 would the 2012 C59 in 61 cm still be the correct size? Strange question, the geometry of the 2004 C50 I had and the new C59 is different. I had a 61 cm C50 (perfect fit) which had I think a 58.2 cm TT with a 73 deg STA, the 61 cm C59 has a 58.6 cm TT and 72.75 STA, I think reach would be about the same between the two, maybe a couple of mm different? It seems there are a lot of Colnago addicts on the board who have probably got a C50 and C59, did you just buy the same size frame?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


If the C-50 is standard and the C-59 is sloping the numerical size wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

consider there are minimal variations even within the same size because those are lugged frames, and also that the C59 would have a longer head tube as the headset is internal and the C50 external.


----------

